# Tick tock, tick tock....



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Man this week is dragging by! 

Come on Saturday, hurry up and get here.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm with ya!! Good luck! I won't be able to hit the woods till October 12th ... : [


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

No kidding............... Come one Friday 11am.........Will be off hunting for a week. Unfortunately all I have on my camera is hogs.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> No kidding............... Come one Friday 11am.........Will be off hunting for a week. Unfortunately all I have on my camera is hogs.


I've got lots of hogs and a few small bucks. I don't mind a little KAP'ing.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

They are pretty bad. See pic LOL!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Time to move that one, lol


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Atleast you got something under your feeder. I got nothing but gonna hunt hard anyways. 
Good luck everyone!!!








If you never work hard you'll never get to play hard!!!!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> They are pretty bad. See pic LOL!


They look WAY too comfortable! . Need to fling some carbon their way.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

salth2o said:


> They look WAY too comfortable! . Need to fling some carbon their way.


Will do this weekend. They done started a war.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm kind of hoping this dude shows back up...


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

That looks like someones pot belly pig.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

You can probably find something to do to while away the hours until Sat.


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

That was sombody's pet gone wild for sure.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

11 more hours and im officially gone for the weekend. This day is gonna drag, luckily im only working 6 hours today.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Night Trout said:


> 11 more hours and im officially gone for the weekend. This day is gonna drag, luckily im only working 6 hours today.


Ill be headed out tomorrow at 11. Wooohooo!!!


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

This is gonna be my first bow hunt. Ive been going crazy for the last month. Where is your place at?


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

No kidding,woke up at 03;30 this morning couldnt get back to sleep thinking about it.hunting around livingston good luck everyone.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Man I am pumped. leaving in the morning and I think I'm ready. This is my 1st bow hunt. Woohoo LIVE ACTION!!!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

60% chance for rain saturday in my neck of the woods. Figures.

Oh well, at least I have off til next friday night.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Shaky said:


> 60% chance for rain saturday in my neck of the woods. Figures.
> 
> Oh well, at least I have off til next friday night.


Me too... Shelby county. I may take Monday off as monday morning looks good.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hardin county. Hopefully it dont rain too hard for too long. Im am off until Thursday.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

This will be my first year bowhunting - heading to Fredericksburg in the morning.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'm gonna try for a personal best this year so I probably won't shoot until December.. May not sit my favorite spot until then and the North wind isa blowing...Good Luck Everyone and be safe...Walker


----------



## seaflight22 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be bow hunting for my first time this weekend but all that's been on my cam for the last month has been hogs. Liberty county area.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

seaflight22 said:


> I'll be bow hunting for my first time this weekend but all that's been on my cam for the last month has been hogs. Liberty county area.


The deer will start moving. I hunt not too far from you and everything is green and I figure the salad bar will be open for another month or so. Keep at 'em and stick a pig.

There is NOTHING like that first thwack!


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

*Tick tock, tick tock.... 45 minutes and im off work. It cant get her soon enough.
*


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yup it's going to rain and my popup leaks but oh well. I can deal with the rain, the deer will still move but if it starts popping electricity I'm headed to the house.

Good luck to everyone and be safe. Hope you get to hear that wonderful Thwaaaack sound.

TH


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Good luck to you fellers, don't forget your fall protection! I'm off to San Augustine county in the a.m.
ESE switching to ENE wind predicted for fairly early satdy morning hopefully earlier than later, can't stand a wind shift while in the stand!
Rage in tha cage!


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

24 hrs from now ill be posted up in my lock-on rain or not...


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

calphil said:


> 24 hrs from now ill be posted up in my lock-on rain or not...


 Still waiting... LOL


----------

